# Taylor 12 Fret Acoustic



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very tasty guitar here.










Inspired by the guitars produced for Taylor Guitar's 35th anniversary, the new 12-Fret Specialty acoustic guitar is said to deliver a sweet, warm, vintage sound with a robust voice.



> So named for the point where the neck meets the guitar's body (at the 12th fret instead of the 14th), the 12-Fret has a Grand Concert body with an Indian rosewood back and sides, a sitka spruce top, and a cutaway that allows access to the upper register. Accents include Ivoroid binding, an abalone rosette with an Ivoroid-bound soundhole, and abalone-dotted ebony bridge pins.
> 
> Likewise, the guitar's mahogany neck features a 24 and 7/8-inch scale length topped with a slotted peghead and crowned with Indian rosewood. On the inside, the guitar's voicing is enhanced by a special 12-Fret bracing pattern and Taylor's Expression System pickup, which is supposed to naturally amplify the guitar's tonal nuances.
> 
> According to the manufacturer, the altered geometry of the neck, body, and bridge in relation to each other creates a sweet spot of sound that's deep and warm on the low end and crisp and articulate on the highs


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You're just trying to get us in trouble again, aren't you? Tempting, tempting.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice!!!

Any other combinations available? I have always had a thing for Cocobolo... or Taylor Koa...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Limited edition KOA available for about $5K.....DMSFL. Rosewood should be about $2800.00


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

The only KOA one available in Canada was actually just sold out of the L&M in Nanaimo

I didn't get a chance to try it but saw some pics, amazing guitar


----------

